# Best oil for 1.8t?



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

The PO used Royal Purple 10w30. Well it's time to get an oil change, and the guy's at VW told me to look into Castrol Full Synthetic because Royal Purple is overpriced track car oil. But my buddy told me to get Mobil 1 Full Synthetic. What do you guy's think I should do


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Mobil 1 HIGH MILES 10w-30, 5w-30 if your winters go down into the teens. Both are slightly thicker than most 30 weights. You really can't go wrong w/any good 30 weight synth. 40 weight is for if you have heavy mods or tow or climb a lot of mountains.

German Castrol Syntec 0w-30
Castrol Edge
Pennzoil Platinum and Ultra
SynPower


Plain Mobil 1 is not too great.


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Super Hans said:


> Mobil 1 HIGH MILES 10w-30, 5w-30 if your winters go down into the teens. Both are slightly thicker than most 30 weights. You really can't go wrong w/any good 30 weight synth. 40 weight is for if you have heavy mods or tow or climb a lot of mountains.


Well my cars at 78k. I don't think it's time for high mileage oil


----------



## Bigmoose (Jan 17, 2006)

Take a look at this thread. It will give an idea of what you can use and what is safe.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2237991

As far as Mobil 1 not being "that great" is one of those varying opinions of different oils. Look for an approved on that is readily available and get a good OEM filter and you will be fine. Mobil 0w-40 is one of them. Even Puraltor and Mobil 1 filters are fine. You didn't mention what kind of engine you have but I have a 2002 1.8t with over 256,000 miles and I have been running a varying array of oils with no issue: Castrol Syntec 5w-40, Mobil 1 0w-40, and most recently Shell Rotella T6 5w-40 with an OEM filter with no issue. I change my oil between every 5k to 6k miles.

For some real information on oils and how they are constructed and how they really perform take a look at Bob is The Oil Guy site. A little technical but sorts out the fanboys from the nitty gritty of what works with true oil analysis to back up the claims. Really good stuff and it is all there. Maybe more than you cared to know about oil. 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php

Hope this helps.


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a 2003 1.8t, I put it in the title. But the PO, also a mechanic, told me to only put 10w-*30*. And now you've got me confused because the approved oil forum only shows 10w-*40*.

I have a k&n oil filter.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

klove614 said:


> I have a 2003 1.8t, I put it in the title. But the PO, also a mechanic, told me to only put 10w-*30*. And now you've got me confused because the approved oil forum only shows 10w-*40*.
> 
> I have a k&n oil filter.


Time to find a new mechanic.


----------



## 4zfed (Jul 11, 2004)

2002 1.8t GLS, 138k miles, been running 5w-30 non-synthetic since the first oil change. Chipped at 60k miles. Change oil every 3k miles or so. Dropped the pan recently to check the pick up screen. So clean I almost cried...:heart:


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

shipo said:


> Time to find a new mechanic.


So I should get 10w-40? Help me out here


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Maybe you misheard him or her, and they told you 5w-40. :facepalm:

I think I lost you right out of the gate, so I'm done.


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Super Hans said:


> Maybe you misheard him or her, and they told you 5w-40.


I don't have heavy mods, not towing, or driving up ****ing mountains lol

Okay here's this so I can just get a nice simple answer...

Questions from bob is the oil guy forum
1. What kind of vehicle you have: 2003 GTI 1.8t 6speed
2. What your owner's manual say: Didn't get one when I bought the car
3. Where you live: Houston, TX
4. How you drive (easy? hard? fast? slow?) I accelerate pretty quick sometimes, but I never beat it or redline
5. What your daily drive is like (short trips? long trips? city? highway?) 45 mile round trip mon-thur then another 20-30, all city little highway
6. Whether your car has any known problems: as of now, only suspension issues. no lights on the dash


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

I've used 0W40 Mobil 1 Full Synthetic from the beginning.

I have Blackstone Labs constantly analyze my oil. It started with several 5k mile analysis and then I upped it to every 7.5k miles. The oil analysis came back very healthy on all 5k and 7.5k mile analysis, and led me to up it once more to every 10k oil change interval which it will remain.

I use the larger Passat 1.8T oil filter.

The engine has almost 170k miles on it and still running strong.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

klove614 said:


> So I should get 10w-40? Help me out here


Personally I'd go with Mobil 1 0W-40 (which is a certified 502.00 oil and recommended by VW for your engine) and be done with it.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*

I've been using 5-w40 for like 5 years in different VW's, including my 02 1.8t and haven't noticed any wear really at all, I change my oil every 3k miles, I drive pretty aggressive, redline 3+ times a day atleast.. :laugh: ( country driving )

I use Rotella 5-w40, I remember reading oil reviews/tests and it did very well, enough for me to switch from Total and Mobil 1.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

shipo said:


> Personally I'd go with Mobil 1 0W-40 (which is a certified 502.00 oil and recommended by VW for your engine) and be done with it.


:thumbup: That stuff works well for me, and you can find it almost everywhere.


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mobil 1 Full Synthetic 0w-40. Thanks guys:beer:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

The 1.8t actually came from the factory filled with German Syntec 0w-30 (SLX II).


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*actually?*



Super Hans said:


> The 1.8t actually came from the factory filled with German Syntec 0w-30 (SLX II).


fuchs doesn't make anything called slx II.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

klove614 said:


> The PO used Royal Purple 10w30. Well it's time to get an oil change, and the guy's at VW told me to look into Castrol Full Synthetic because Royal Purple is overpriced track car oil. But my buddy told me to get Mobil 1 Full Synthetic. What do you guy's think I should do



I think Saaber2 said the best 1.8t UOA ever was on Edge 5w-30 and the best 2.0TFSI UOA was on Brad Penn 10w-30. Based on that, Edge worked great for me. Maybe the best oil on the market. :thumbup:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

gmikel said:


> fuchs doesn't make anything called slx II.


Castrol did have a SLX LongLife II. It has been discontinued.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

I use motul 5-30, great oil. I also use only oe filters.


----------



## F.Simon (Mar 6, 2011)

*Neither*

I run Motul in my 05' GLI and its amazing. Motul doesnt break down like other oils its good stuff check it out


----------

